# Brindle



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm confused by some mice which have popped out of my tri colour lines. They are agouti or black brindle, I've looked into genetics and can't quite figure out what is causing it. I've kept them and paired them together and they have produced loads more brindled babies, some with small white patches on the belly and a couple of brindled brokens which might be tricolours with very mottled markings.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

do you have any photos?

brindle is dominant so one of the parents has to be


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok so definitely not brindle. Possibly splashed. I can't figure out how to post pictures on here again. I'll post on my Facebook and you can check it out for me.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

If you can give a link then sure, but from the sounds of it then it could be splashed.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They will be splashed.


----------

